# My progress over the past 20 years



## James2008 (Feb 16, 2008)

Over the past 20 years, I have made much progress in overcoming my social anxiety. When I was 22 years old, I had no social life. I did not have any friends. I had trouble making friends. I had never gone out on a date. 

I was overdependent on my parents. I had great difficulty learning to drive. I did not take the bus or train by myself. I had extreme difficulty making phone calls. I did not even know how to do my own laundry.

I began psychotherapy, group therapy and started going to a few social groups. I began the slow process of making friends. It took me a long time to break out of my shell, but I finally did. I went out on my first date when I was 26 years old, in 1992. My first relationship lasted 5 months. Once I broke the ice and started dating, I was able to keep going. I have had several more dating relationships with women since then, including my current girlfriend, whom I have been dating for two and a half years.

I have a very good job. I have been working at the library for 13 years. For the first 6 years, I was part-time. I have been full time for the past 7 years. 

I am not dependent on my father to drive me to work anymore. I am taking Able Ride to work. Able Ride is a bus service for people with disabilities.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's quite excellent, James. You sound happy and I suppose a person would be to have overcome their problems significantly.

Good for you!


----------



## James2008 (Feb 16, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

way to go! May I ask if you battled depression too in that mix?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

your story is really encouraging. I'm having extreme difficulty with making phone calls lately, how did you over come that one?


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree that this is very encouraging! You have your whole life ahead of you!


----------



## James2008 (Feb 16, 2008)

SJG102185 said:


> your story is really encouraging. I'm having extreme difficulty with making phone calls lately, how did you over come that one?


I realized that if I wanted to get ahead in the world, I had to push myself to get out of my comfort zone and make phone calls. I had to call people I wanted to be friends with. I had to call women I wanted to get to know for the purpose of dating. When I was looking for a job, I had to make phone calls to companies and libraries. Also, in several of my psychotherapy sessions with my therapist, Jonathan Berent, he would ask me how many phone calls I made over the past week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool man you're an inspiration. You're timeline is about on track with me, +/- few years here and there, but I'm hopin to head down the same path. Good to see you never broke the datin' momentum..

I think somethin about us scorpios.. we can't help but make trouble for ourselves, but know deep inside we got it.. It's showin it that's the problem..


----------



## James2008 (Feb 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> way to go! May I ask if you battled depression too in that mix?


From time to time, I have been depressed, especially when I didn't have a job or a girlfriend.


----------

